# Launchers (the list grows) - Which one is for you and why?



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

I've been using Apex religiously as well as Trebuchet when i'm on a CM9 ROM but which launcher do you use and why? I've been hanging out in the Play store looking for launchers and found a few that I may consider trying.

I feel like people are missing the point to this thread. *What are your experiences with them? What did/do you like? What didn't you like? *Any more suggestions to add to the list? If you want them added please explain your experience. Lets make this as useful as possible for n00bz & people looking to experiment with different launchers.

SPB Shell 3D

TSF Shell

Apex Launcher (free)

Nova Launcher (free)

I saw some other launchers but I just can't bring myself to try them...

Launcher 7

QQ Launcher

Regina 3D

Go Launcher EX

ADW EX

Trebuchet

Launcher Pro

TouchWiz Add-on

Zeam

ssLauncher

Lightning Launcher

Hi Launcher

MXHome Launcher

Espier Launcher

Wave Launcher

Rabbit Launcher

Sky Launcher


----------



## grinch (Dec 25, 2011)

Bought apex pro for the notifications and love it...like being able to look at home screen and see a # of texts or missed calls.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Might want to add ADW, Stock, and Trebuchet to the list. Apex here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Apex pro here. For me, its the best launcher on ICS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

Apex pro

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

grinch said:


> Bought apex pro for the notifications and love it...like being able to look at home screen and see a # of texts or missed calls.


Nova has this option also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

You are missing ADW and Launcher Pro... but I personally use Nova.

I have been tossing around the idea of purchasing Nova Prime. I am not sure if I will really use the "Prime" features... so I have not pulled the trigger.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Apex all the way. I was on the nova for the longest then one try of apex turned me both have many settings but apex works best on my gnex

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Apex. Has all the pay features of Nova for free. Only thing is the drawer seems slow to open. I miss the days of Launcher Pro & being able to adjust how fast the drawer opens.

As far as Apex showing notifications - does it work with Google Voice? I don't use the stock app at all for texting.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Apex pro here. For me, its the best launcher on ICS.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Same here. And I love being able to use gestures instead of having a dock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Nova cause I bought the prime license when it was first available. 
I like Apex as well though. 
Haven't tried any of the others, though I was a fan of Adw Ex back in the GB days.


----------



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

If you want a launcher with a small footprint and a TOTALLY different feel try lightning launcher. It us the one coming with slim pics now and it has some really unique features.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## calripkenturner (Feb 9, 2012)

Lightning with slim rom. Fast as hell


----------



## zsld0423 (Jun 9, 2011)

Using Nova Prime here, been using it for a long time now. Tried Apex for a little bit when I had Gummy goin but I always come back to Nova. Just feels right to me


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Used Nova for a while now on Apex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

Nova here, I just love the fluidness of it...Apex seems to not hold the settings after reboots for some reason...that pesky dock divider kept popping back up...

Screw LauncherPro and the lame ass that invented it....I got ripped off, just like the rest of you that paid for that app...


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

I know I feel the same way he just abandoned it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah launcher pro was awesome for gingerbread. That thing could really be sweet if he would've kept working on it.

I'm gonna cast another vote for apex. Its exactly just like, I mean completely and totally the same as nova, but better!

By the way, that as launcher isn't a UI overhaul or anything. What it does, it allows you to use the accelerometer (shaking the phone) and the proximity sensor (wave of a hand or magic wand) to bring up a menu that you can customize with apps, shortcuts, toggle widgets on and off (which is actually pretty handy if there are a lot of big widgets you like but dont really have room for) etc..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I just tried wave launcher. Very close to LMT but better.

Try it.. It's pretty cool. This launcher lets you keep whatever launcher you have running and works on top of it. I hid the Apex dock and set my home key to open the app drawer if having the drawer on the wave doesn't suit you.


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

I've been using lightning launcher on liquidsmooth 4 for the last couple weeks and really like it.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Funny how ADW and Laucher Pro were the top dogs for a long time. Now they are both abandoned.

Apex and Nova are both great and I use them both. Go Launcher is also a good launcher that gets updated frequently.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think they were abandoned they were just phased out by us ICSrz. A lot of people are still on GB & Froyo rock LP & ADW, and Go Launcher. They are classics but need to updated or they will be abandoned once people start getting ICS officially. I never really liked ADW because it felt sluggish compared to how LP performed. /shrug


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> Funny how ADW and Laucher Pro were the top dogs for a long time. Now they are both abandoned.
> 
> Apex and Nova are both great and I use them both. Go Launcher is also a good launcher that gets updated frequently.


Not sure about ADW, but LP is still supported and is still the most popular launcher. Not many phones run ICS, so the market does saw ICS needs to be supported.

It would be nice if he did make a launcher for ICS though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> I don't think they were abandoned they were just phased out by us ICSrz. A lot of people are still on GB & Froyo rock LP & ADW, and Go Launcher. They are classics but need to updated or they will be abandoned once people start getting ICS officially. I never really liked ADW because it felt sluggish compared to how LP performed. /shrug


Launcher pro was definitely abandoned long before ics

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Launcher pro was definitely abandoned long before ics
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Shut up! Pooey head! I'm kidding.. wow I didn't realize he stopped updating back in May '11. I probably didn't even notice since I was one of the two people that actually liked, and used, Sense.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Not sure about ADW, but LP is still supported and is still the most popular launcher. Not many phones run ICS, so the market does saw ICS needs to be supported.


Launcher Pro, still supported? Seriously dude that thing hasn't been updated in over a year.... hahaha

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fede.launcher&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Not sure about ADW, but LP is still supported and is still the most popular launcher. Not many phones run ICS, so the market does saw ICS needs to be supported.
> 
> It would be nice if he did make a launcher for ICS though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


By abandoned I mean the devs stopped supporting them. I'm aware many users still use them.

Abandoned = Launcher Pro last updated May 2011, ADW EX last updated Dec 2011

The 2 big launchers of GB are now dead development-wise


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Apex Launcher Pro works best for me, very smooth, stable and has nice options. Nova Launcher was not that snappy for me.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> By abandoned I mean the devs stopped supporting them. I'm aware many users still use them.
> 
> Abandoned = Launcher Pro last updated May 2011, ADW EX last updated Dec 2011
> 
> The 2 big launchers of GB are now dead development-wise


Hate to say it man, but non of Frederico's apps have been updated in about a year or better...The thing that pissed me off more than anything about LP was his promises of a "total rewrite" of the app, never happened, he got sidetracked on a music player for some reason...I'd like to know what/how he's doing now though?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

antintyty said:


> Hate to say it man, but non of Frederico's apps have been updated in about a year or better...The thing that pissed me off more than anything about LP was his promises of a "total rewrite" of the app, never happened, he got sidetracked on a music player for some reason...I'd like to know what/how he's doing now though?


Yup I remember when he said that too. I helped him test some LP beta issues for Moto Blur back in the day. I think I still have him on Gtalk. I should ask







haha


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

antintyty said:


> Hate to say it man, but non of Frederico's apps have been updated in about a year or better...The thing that pissed me off more than anything about LP was his promises of a "total rewrite" of the app, never happened, he got sidetracked on a music player for some reason...I'd like to know what/how he's doing now though?


Maybe he earned too much cash and is chillin now.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

sergej931 said:


> Maybe he earned too much cash and is chillin now.


100,000+ downloads of LPPlus @ $3.49 each, 10,000+ downloads of UberMusic @ $3.49 each.

Not a bad amount of cashflow lol


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

antintyty said:


> Launcher Pro, still supported? Seriously dude that thing hasn't been updated in over a year.... hahaha
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fede.launcher&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd


Haha, I looked it up before I posted too. I saw May and I guess I overlooked it was May of last year.

So yeah, they both have been abandoned, but at some point I guess you expect that, besides showing support for ICS, there wasn't much more they could do with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> 100,000+ downloads of LPPlus @ $3.49 each, 10,000+ downloads of UberMusic @ $3.49 each.
> 
> Not a bad amount of cashflow lol


Damn, never even thought about that. +$350k for something you did in your spare time? He must be doing REAL well to give up on that, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Damn, never even thought about that. +$350k for something you did in your spare time? He must be doing REAL well to give up on that, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You don't get all of the $3.49 but I guarantee he still cleared $200,000+ easily. Not bad for a side project. I need to find me one of those


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

Well, I still like ADW ex. Snappier for me than Apex, haven't spent much time with Nova. I should probably give Apex a try again, its been a while, but the old tried and true seems to do everything I want really fluidly. Too bad there are no foreseeable updates.

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> You don't get all of the $3.49 but I guarantee he still cleared $200,000+ easily. Not bad for a side project. I need to find me one of those


and thats still the _worst case_. lol


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe he decided to devote his time to an app that lists lists for people who like lists. And then, for some reason, it put him deep into a pit of existential despair and malaise.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

I was using Nova Prime before I installed the TouchwizUX add-on. The Sammy launcher is nice, though limited (obviously).


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Google's fee is 30% of the app price. So yes, he made more than 200k.

Damn, I need to start making some apps. If I put all my free time in to building an app, instead of browsing rootzwiki.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Google's fee is 30% of the app price. *So yes, he made more than 200k.*


But what about those darn taxes







(not sure where he's from)

This thread turned into a where's fernando thread lol....oh well


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Can you hear the drums fernando?
I remember long ago another starry night like this
In the firelight fernando
You were humming to yourself and softly strumming your guitar
I could hear the distant drums
And sounds of bugle calls were coming from afar
- Abba

Seriously though... Try Wave Launcher.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Poor Fernando. Much like MC Hammer he has gone the way of the Dodo.


----------



## kov (Jun 9, 2011)

You could add Rabbit Launcher to the list. Entered the market not that long ago and some people, who enjoy the fancy effects, might like it.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

kov said:


> You could add Rabbit Launcher to the list. Entered the market not that long ago and some people, who enjoy the fancy effects, might like it.


Added. Do you use it? Do you like it? It looks new and scary to me.


----------



## poly2012 (Feb 6, 2012)

I use Nova with AOKP with the nav bar mod to launch the app drawer. Ever since it was introduced I haven't had the use for a dock. And with the upcoming widgets down there it'll be even sweeter. Does Apex have the Nova gestures thing to use in the nav bar? If so, I might try it...


----------



## nuclearbier (Sep 16, 2011)

grinch said:


> Bought apex pro for the notifications and love it...like being able to look at home screen and see a # of texts or missed calls.


You can now do the same thing in nova launcher prime as well. There is a free addon in the market called Tesla Unread


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

poly2012 said:


> I use Nova with AOKP with the nav bar mod to launch the app drawer. Ever since it was introduced I haven't had the use for a dock. And with the upcoming widgets down there it'll be even sweeter. Does Apex have the Nova gestures thing to use in the nav bar? If so, I might try it...


I have apex pro and from what I see. No it doesn't. You can add gesture actions to any home screen or dock app though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spydersilk (Jul 17, 2011)

Add Hi Launcher as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

I have never had so many launchers on my phone at one time. A lot of good options here. Thank you everyone for your input.


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

I've yet to find a reason to switch from ADW:EX. It meets all my needs.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

I was a heavy LPP user back when I still used my Droid X as my daily.

I now use Apex Pro. Mainly for the dock capacity, which I use frequently.


----------



## kov (Jun 9, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> Added. Do you use it? Do you like it? It looks new and scary to me.


I haven't played with it too much yet. I may look into doing themes for it, so I'll have to check it out at some point.


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

Does Apex give you the option in AOPK to add long press search to bring up voice search?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cbutt (Nov 3, 2011)

Back in the day I rocked lpp & then adw ex.. now I use nova prime.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

johnhimm said:


> Does Apex give you the option in AOPK to add long press search to bring up voice search?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


The launcher won modify your navbar (unless you get some crazy modded launcher) nor the nature of longpresses. AOKP abandoned the longpress search function but liquid 1.4 retained it. If you have an attachment to it (like i do) Feel free to try our ROM ;-)


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

I used to use LauncherPro Plus on my Droid 2, then switched to GO Launcher Ex when Fede stopped updating (it's been over a year now). I also preferred GO over the included ADW on my HP Touchpad running CM7. When I updated it to CM9, I used Trebuchet for a while, then switched to Nova (and later upgraded to Prime) because everyone in the HP Touchpad subforum kept recommending it. Then, when I ditched my now-malfunctioning Droid 2 (digitizer was broken, only the left 1/4 of the screen would recognize touches) for my Galaxy Nexus, the first thing I did after it finished re-downloading the apps that had been on my Droid 2 was download Nova and Nova Prime.

TL;DR I use Nova Prime on both my GNex and HP Touchpad.


----------



## HyperM3 (May 19, 2012)

Guess Im one of the odd ones here. I thought Nova and Apex were too boring for my taste. Using Go launcher and I love it.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I like Nova. If Rabbit launcher had the option of taking the dock background off, I'd stay with that one.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

LPP is, and will always be the #1 launcher on Android.
(There, I said it.)

Unfortunately, since $200k+ (in LPP's lifespan) wasn't enough for the developer, we must now settle for Apex.


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> The 2 big launchers of GB are now dead development-wise


isn't most ALL development related to GB dead now? I know most devices are still GB but new ones will b ics or jb so what's the point of new projects for gb?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> LPP is, and will always be the #1 launcher on Android.
> (There, I said it.)
> 
> Unfortunately, since $200k+ (in LPP's lifespan) wasn't enough for the developer, we must now settle for Apex.


I would imagine anyone intelligent enough to develop a product like LPP and make that kind of cash off it isn't a janitor in the public school system. My dream for him is that he's lurking on every street corner with a few escorts not too far behind just collecting money from jobs well done.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Apex!

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't forget folks..... *WHY* you like the launcher.

I want this to be a thread people can get useful information about each launcher not see a series of Tourettes moments.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

-iD said:


> isn't most ALL development related to GB dead now? I know most devices are still GB but new ones will b ics or jb so what's the point of new projects for gb?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


These launchers arent GB specific. They work on ICS.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

this one is pretty sweet. swipe up on the messaging/phone/email icon to see recent calls/texts

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobilityflow.ashell&feature=related_apps#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEwOSwiY29tLm1vYmlsaXR5Zmxvdy5hc2hlbGwiXQ..


----------



## Da420killa (Jun 1, 2012)

Nova is my launcher of choice, just seems to run the smoothest with my nexus/rom ... Apex is decent and a close second.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Used to use ADW and Go Launcher back in the days of gingerbread, but I don't think they're really that suited for ICS. I used trebuchet for a long time after that, untill I tried nova. I loved nova so much that I bought nova prime!


----------



## tanclo (Jul 30, 2011)

Apex Launcher Prime... Because adw, go launcher, or launcher pro themes can be applied. Customization of drawer tabs + home shortcut gestures and many more.. Also, I seldom see more than 4% of battery used by apex launcher process.

Sent from my SHV-E120K using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATHM50 (Feb 23, 2012)

I've purchased pro versions of both Nova and Apex. I prefer Apex for one petty reason, I can set my default page to the first screen on the left. I enjoy swiping in one direction and looping back to the first screen.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Used adw when I first started using Android. Very nice.
I've been using Nova Launcher with ics, can thank aokp for that.
Being able to use it in navbar is sweet.
Apex is pretty nice as well, though I like nova a little more.
It offers notifications also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poly2012 (Feb 6, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> I have apex pro and from what I see. No it doesn't. You can add gesture actions to any home screen or dock app though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's too bad. I completely got rid of my dock and just use the soft keys.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Been using apex and Nova... I dunno, I guess I still prefer ADW.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Just so I don't have to make a new thread, has anyone attempted contacting the dev for LPP in an attempt to get the source?

I would assume once more devices get ICS it's popularity will be dropping dramatically, leaving little reason NOT to hand it off/open source it.

I think I remember reading about attempts to get in touch with him back when I had my DX that were unsuccessful, just thought I'd see if anyone had any insight.

Edit: Went ahead and installed it for the first time on ICS, most (all, actually) features seem to be working. Obviously you'll need AppWidgetPicker.apk to get Widgets, but other than that it seems solid.

Scaling could use some tweaking, and animations are choppy at any speed below 6, but I think I'm gonna rock it awhile.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Just so I don't have to make a new thread, has anyone attempted contacting the dev for LPP in an attempt to get the source?
> 
> I would assume once more devices get ICS it's popularity will be dropping dramatically, leaving little reason NOT to hand it off/open source it.
> 
> ...


I visited the lpp forums for the first time in months today. Seems fede has given the big fuck you to all his supporters. Sad.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I visited the lpp forums for the first time in months today. Seems fede has given the big fuck you to all his supporters. Sad.


Quite. 
(Just took a look myself.)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah, for nearly a year, all Leticia's had to say is 'an update is being worked on' or 'Fede is actively developing Launcherpro' or something like that. Actions speak louder than words, though, and with over a year since the last update, that says 'abandoned' to me.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

If I do say so myself this is a mighty fine list of launchers.


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Short question regarding apex restore. When I'm perform a restore of my homescreens, no widget will be restored. Isn't that possible or did I it wrong?


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I loved loved loved adw ex, but the fact that its an old ass launcher and has bugs when its on ics is the reason i switched to apex. the free version does everything i need too.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

sergej931 said:


> Short question regarding apex restore. When I'm perform a restore of my homescreens, no widget will be restored. Isn't that possible or did I it wrong?


No, Apex doesn't restore widgets correctly. Nova does a better job of this.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

sergej931 said:


> Short question regarding apex restore. When I'm perform a restore of my homescreens, no widget will be restored. Isn't that possible or did I it wrong?


its impossible to restore widgets for some reason. this has been impossible since ive been on the first gingerbread and froyo builds on my incredible. if you would restore with adw or launcher pro it would just restore the widget and show a "problem loading widget" screen and you would have to remove and readd them. apex doesnt even restore them so you have one less step to do. you are doing it right though lol


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Alright. Thanks for explanation.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

sergej931 said:


> Short question regarding apex restore. When I'm perform a restore of my homescreens, no widget will be restored. Isn't that possible or did I it wrong?


if you want Widgets to restore you need to use Nova Launcher


----------



## inc21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Well I use the mihome launcher https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.xiaomi.launcher I prefer this as I used to like miui but stopped using it because it drains my battery.... now I use aokp with mihome... runs great and longer battery life...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

I use nova prime

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

liquid launcher. Seriously.


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

Nova Prime, has all the options I need.

Sent from my fingers using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

Apex, no further questions please haha


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been on nova from day one.I've tried others but I keep coming back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kingkurmudgeon (Feb 19, 2012)

Always been an Apex user.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been a long time Apex user and recently started using Nova because it's included in most roms. In my most recent use I feel like Nova is a lot faster than Apex but Nova still pisses me off that I have to pay to hide icons, their own Nova icon to be precise.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I usually use nova,.but am am trying out lightning launcher since it came with slim. I just hate how I can't disable the home button action and double tap action that scrolls my icons up (or I just missed it in settings), and how the icons aren't properly aligned in landscape mode. Other than that its pretty cool.


----------

